# FAMACHA Chart



## stano40 (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get a FAMACHA chart?  I have an issue of Hobby Farms Magazine and they have an article on FAMACHA.  A picture in the magazine shows a person inspecting an eyelid and holding a chart to compare with.

bob


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3791

If you search FAMACHA on BYH you'll get a bunch of threads.  Some of them include pictures and links, but you have to find them. I can't recall which threads they're on - maybe someone else does?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/FAMACHA/famacha.htm

From what I can tell you have to go to one of their training classes inorder to be allowed to get the charts.  

You can talk to your local Vet.

You can call your local extenson office and ask them what the latest information is on Famacha. 

We do this, but we don't use a chart, we just go with experience and overall health of animal as well as eye-lid and lip/gum color.


----------



## stano40 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank You, got it and sent an email to famacha@uga.edu for information about the chart.

bob


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 14, 2011)

Please let us know what you back from them.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/FAMACHA/famacha.htm
> 
> From what I can tell you have to go to one of their training classes inorder to be allowed to get the charts.
> 
> ...


We took the course through our Ag Extension Office. I think it cost about $5.


----------



## stano40 (Feb 14, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Please let us know what you back from them.


If I ever see an email I'll post what I get.

I'll check with the University Of Maine to see what they have also.

Thanks

bob


----------



## stano40 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just received this email from the University of Georgia about the FAMACHA system.

_To obtain the FAMACHA system, you will need to be trained by either your vet or local agriculture extension agent in the use of the system. Once we have confirmed this with your trainer, you can order from this email address or via phone at (706) 542-0742 at anytime. Pricing is as follows: 1-4 $13 each, 5-24 $12 each, etc.
Please let me know if you have any questions, and thank you for your interest in the FAMACHA system.
Best,

Danielle Dimon
FAMACHA Distribution Administrator, North America
Department of Infectious Diseases
College of Veterinary Medicine
University of Georgia
(706) 542-0742_

I live in Maine and have asked the University of Maine's extension office about FAMACHA and have been referred to another person.  I am waiting for his response.

bob


----------



## rosawoodsii (May 26, 2011)

There will be a FAMACHA workshop at Windsor Fairgrounds on June 4th, 10-12.  I took it last week at the NELE exhibition, second time through.  It's excellent, and well worth the $20 for the class.

Registration form can be found here by googling FAMACHA Maine. I tried to post the URL but forum rules wouldn't let me.  but it's w w w . fiberfrolic.com/FAMACHA-Registration2011.pdf  Maybe putting spaces will allow the URL to show.


----------



## stano40 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting that.  Colleen Hoyt from the Maine University Extension sent me the email but I couldn't attend.  My wife and I really wanted to go but her work hours prohibited our attendance.

Colleen Hoyt did send me today a survey from the University about dairy goat farmers.  I guess they are trying to put together a better program for dairy goat farms.

w w w . s u r v e y m o n k e y . c o m / s / d a i r y g o a t s u r v e y 2  0 1 1

bob


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 27, 2011)

I don't usually go by FAMACHA because there are so many different shades... I've read that many other goat raisers do basically the same as I do too:

1) Dark pink/red - doesn't need any attention, carry on

2) Lighter/intermediate pink - keep an eye on this one, but doesn't need any treatment (unless you feel it's necessary in a given situation I guess)

3) Very light pink or white - treat that goat!


To even see the correct part of the eye it's a lot easier to press gently on the goat's eye and look at the lower lid (not the pink stuff along the inside of their eyeball, you're looking for the actual LID) but only for a short amount of time.


----------

